
SpaceX targets January 8 launch as explosion investigation ends - Parbeyjr
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/02/spacex-targets-january-8-launch-as-explosion-investigation-ends/
======
ColinWright
The discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13302650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13302650)

